# Où est la barre d'outil Firefox ?



## bertrand b. (1 Avril 2005)

Salut à tous

Je viens de switcher (mac mini). Je me heurte donc à différents problèmes et j'abuse donc du forum macgé .... 

Mon problème concerne ici firefox (que j'ai installé pour pas trop me perdre concernant internet vu que j'ai besoin d'être efficace très vite dans e domaine)

Sur PC j'avais la barre traditionnelle de bas de fenetre (barre de status si je ne me trompe pas de nom) Dedans en particulier, y'avait l'url d'un lien qu'on survole, ou le texte d'un javascript à la con ;-) 
Cette barre permetait aussi davoir le PR de la page via une petit extension sympa (Google PR status)

Sous mac, je ne trouve pas cette barre, et je n'ai donc pas mon PR (et peut être plus frustrant, je n'ai pas l'url du lien que je survole) 

J'ai fouillé dans les menus firefox, j'ai pas trouvé d'option ....

Bref, au secours  et merci à ceux qui m'aideront !

B.


----------



## kisco (1 Avril 2005)

C'est dans Menu Affichage > Barre d'état
ou en anglais Menu View > Status Bar

cela fonctionne ?


----------



## bertrand b. (1 Avril 2005)

la haine de ma vie ... la fenetre dépassait le bas d'écran .... je vais me cacher ... (surement un clic sur le + ou le curseur en haut dont je ne maitrise pas encore le fonctionnement .... 

ou est la clef de la cave .... 

merci ...  (comment faire perdre son temps au gens et passer pour un gogol)

B.


----------



## lewax (1 Avril 2005)

Ben au moins ton blem est résolu...


----------



## r e m y (1 Avril 2005)

bertrand b. a dit:
			
		

> ...passer pour un gogol...
> B.


 
Oui mais visiblement tu es en passe de guérison, tu as déjà abandonné ton PC pour un Mac!:rateau: 

Bienvenue à toi!


----------



## WebOliver (1 Avril 2005)

bertrand b. a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de switcher (mac mini). Je me heurte donc à différents problèmes et j'abuse donc du forum macgé ....



Il ne faut pas abuser des bonnes choses.   En attendant, bienvenue sur Mac... et sur ces forums.


----------

